# Happy Birthday Sinister Black!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

3 years ago, the best dog in the whole world was born, my Sinny. :wub:

He is the best thing that ever happened to me. He is my most prized possession, my best friend, my protector, my partner in crime, my shoulder to cry on, my heart. Words cannot describe how much he means to me, I cannot tell you how much I love him, I would do anything for him, I would give up everything for him. He is a very special dog and everyone that meets him falls in love with him, he is loved by my family, my friends, my mom's customers and my co workers. He is truly a once in a lifetime dog, I wish I could spend forever with him. So Happy Birthday to my baby boy Sinister! :wub:

This is the most recent picture I have of him, I know it's about a month old, I need to take new pictures.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday from me...glad you guyz found each other!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:birthday:


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Monty, Kaylee, Mauser and myself wish Sin a happy birthday with many more to come!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday!

Everything you say and feel is exactly how I feel about my Joey.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sinister from me,Daisy and Lucky. Have a great day!!


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy birthday Sinister! You are very handsome! Hope you guys have a great day today!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awww, happy birthday to your handsome boy!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #3 to Handsome Sin!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sinister!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sinister!! Handsome boy!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sinister!!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sinister!! What a handsome boy you are!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday to a very handsome dog! Wishing him MANY more


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Happy birthday you handsome hunk!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sinister!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sinister! Hope you have a day filled with treats and naps!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, handsome boy!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Sinister!! Chloe sends birthday kisses!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful boy! From me and my entire terrible tribe! Have the greatest day ever!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sinister, wishing for you many, many more. You are such a lucky boy having a mommy who loves you so much, hope that you have a very special day. :birthday:


----------

